# "fresh" foods?



## neauxla (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey guys-
I want to vary my guppies diet. I am currently feeding them flakes once a day and blood worms every other day. What are some good fresh things to feed them? I heard someone once recommend peas? Don't laugh-but I worked at Petsmart forever and a day ago and i remember feeding the FW fish there some orange slices and lettuce every so often-is this still accepted practice or whatnot?
*c/p*


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

A good pellets in the correct size. Frosted Artemia 2 times a week and live fleas 2 times a week. No sweet vegetables or fruit!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Live baby brine shrimp and micro worms.


----------



## Akinaura (Nov 8, 2010)

The types of foods you can feed your fish is only limited by price and by the mouth size of the fish, LOL.

Any of the frozen cubes by Hikari/San Francisco Bay are fantastic additions. Live foods are also high on many peoples lists for foods. Those would include blackworms, grindals, white worms (for the smaller guppies), daphnia, brine shirmp and their babies...

Another one I've seen is actually fairy shrimp. They are the FW version of the brine shrimp. We've used them when we weren't able to spend the time doing a brine shrimp set up.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Yes, frozen peas. Take some and through in the microwave for about 20sec (your time may vary), cut the outshell and push out the two halves, slice up the two halves into very small pieces. There is at least one video on youtube on how to do it. Once a week is good for them. They go crazy over it also.


----------

